

Koliko - visin
http://www.koliko.co.uk
The UK's largest, simplest, most reliable price comparison website. We offer our users completely un-biased price comparison from over 60M products and 1000's of merchants.
======
actionAxolot
"Cólico" is a word used for stomach cramps in spanish.

------
visin
uses social data and artificial intelligence

